# Frugal house purchase on Halifax Peninsula?



## Addy (Mar 12, 2010)

Does anyone here live in Halifax and knows the Peninsula quite well? I'm trying to find out opinions on up and coming areas, where the house prices may not have drastically increased yet, but is still relatively safe for a family with small children. Something with a direct bus route to Dal nearby would be a huge plus.

Around Dal is my preferred location, but of course house prices there are very high compared to other neighbourhoods.


----------



## kcowan (Jul 1, 2010)

I think you might try a real estate board.


----------



## Addy (Mar 12, 2010)

Thanks kcowan. I have a realtor working for me. I have found in the past that you're far better off speaking to people who live in the city/area you're interested in moving to if you want to get exactly what you're wishing for. I'm hoping to get some opinions from people who live in Halifax and, hopefully since this is the frugal column, are on the same wave length (or at least similar) to me.


----------



## Four Pillars (Apr 5, 2009)

This forum is probably not big enough to have coverage in every city.

Maybe find some forums related to Halifax or Dal??


----------

